# ** Maria Celeste Cid's sexy-dolly look **



## Esperansa_b (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi all! I know I promised you a tutorial for one of my looks and didn't do that yet, I've got to apologize, I really had no time to do it by day and at night, oh damn how aweful my camera's pics went out!! 

So well, I'm sorry for that and hope it will be ready soon, and meanwhile I did that tut for you guys, of *Celeste Cid*'s awesome look which I adore.
Again, ‘cause of my camera, I don't have pics of mine in the tutorial, but I think it will be ok anyways. 

So lets start.. 

Celeste changed her look before *Resistire*, the novel she played at. I must say I fell in love. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wasn't it just the short black new hair, but the gorgeous makeup which made this beautiful girl look really really sexy and as a doll. I must say, I copy her makeup lots of times 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's just awesome.








*Face*
Celeste’s skin is bright and smooth. To acheave this look, use a light tone of foundation, and choose one that has a high cover ability, and still has a very natural and shiny finish (not a matt-powdered look).
For the cheeks choose a light pink as blush, and place it right on the apple of your cheeks, with circular motions.

*Eyes*
Celeste’s eyes are big, sexy and still a dolly-like eyes. We gonna acheave this look by making our eyes look bigger, bolder and make their shape more like the cat eyes.
With a black eye pencil, line the outer third of the eye with a thick line. With some blending brush (MAC’s 219 is great for that) smudge that line so it will be a bit smokey. Do the same under the bottom lash line, but this time with a bit thinner line. Don’t line your waterline too, but if your eyes are very small you can line it with a *white* eye pencil. Finish up by curling your lashes, and applying black mascara on top lashes and bottom too.
It’s very important to fill in the brows, and make them look long and full as much as we can.

*Lips*
Celeste’s lips got the redness, but not as she applied a red lipstick. Her lips are very lightly red. To get this look we have some options. One of them is to use a lipstick and apply it lightly with our finger by dabbing it on the lips, next use a lip gloss. Another easyer way is to use a red lipgloss. 

more pics, if you can stand all that beauty: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







































Well, that's enough beauty for one post I guess...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let me know what you think of this one guys, love ya all! Kisses.. xxx


----------



## PMBG83 (Nov 29, 2007)

Lovely!


----------



## Konstantine (Nov 30, 2007)

She's *SO* amazing (Haha, I remember her on "Chiquititas" few years ago...).
Thanks for the tut


----------



## x.miranda (Dec 8, 2007)

Very cute


----------



## na_pink (Dec 8, 2007)

she reminds me of alyssa milano in some pics


----------



## Esperansa_b (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks all!


----------



## Esperansa_b (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Konstantine* 

 
_She's *SO* amazing (Haha, I remember her on "Chiquititas" few years ago...).
Thanks for the tut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh, Chiquititas rules!!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 15, 2007)

She is adorable.


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 16, 2007)

she's amazing! beautiful brown eyes.


----------



## breathless (Dec 16, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## M.I.A. (Dec 18, 2007)

this is lovely... ive been smoking out my eyeliner a lot lately... its such a hot look!


----------



## Honey Flash (Dec 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *na_pink* 

 
_she reminds me of alyssa milano in some pics_

 
I couldn't put my finger on it but now that you mention it she does look like Alyssa.


----------



## TheeBettyBoop (Sep 25, 2008)

Isnt this the girl that came in the movie 'Girl Interrupted' with Angelina Jolie?
She's gorgeous, btw


----------

